# "Is it Crystal or Caramel Malt" article



## Rambo (1/4/14)

I found this article helpful that was shared by BYO magazines Facebook page today. Being new to all grain, I have been confused by these two terms being used interchangably. Helped me, might help others.


----------



## TimT (1/4/14)

_If we accept this terminology as being appropriate, then it should be realized that* all crystal malts are caramel (type) malts, but not all caramel malts are crystal malts*._

"So, are we clear?"
"Caramel! No, wait! I mean crystal!"

Thanks. It sort of makes sense.... now.... more.... thing....


----------



## tiprya (1/4/14)

Helpful, but it doesn't seem to say what brands use kilns for their caramel malts?

Are they having a subtle dig at their competition? They specifically list those that don't (including weyermann, Castle, and english maltsters, among others) but not those that do...?


----------



## technobabble66 (1/4/14)

Definitely helpful - I now have a better understanding of the difference in grains producing either "caramel" or "malty" flavours. I'm sure I've read many bits & pieces referring to the differences both in terms of process & chemistry, but the penny seemed to drop this time. 
V handy while I'm looking to brew a few UK style beers soon!
(Maybe that's why the penny dropped - I have a more focused interest at the moment...)


----------



## technobabble66 (2/4/14)

Are there any particular stats/parameters that indicate whether a particular malt is a proper caramelized roasted Crystal or a kilned Caramel?

I've checked through the Weyermann spec sheets & can't see any indication of roasted or kilned, etc.
In particular, I'd assume Melanoiden has undergone both caramelization & Maillard reactions, but i'm unsure about CaraAroma & CaraBohemian, etc


----------



## Forever Wort (2/4/14)

Thanks for the read mate. :beerbang:


----------



## pk.sax (2/4/14)

I haven't used carabobemian but cara aroma definitely appears to me a crystal. There is no flour when you crush that. I suppose if all you get on crushing is a darkened glassy crushed grain it's crystal, if there is flour as well it is mixed with kilned malt.


----------



## wessmith (2/4/14)

I would put the above linked article in the same marketing basket that Weyermann created with a similar article some years back - ie, trying to establish that the respective maltster *did not* utilise kilning to produce their particular caramel/crystal malt and that their crystal/cara is therefore superior. In my 20 years of brewing/importing/selling malts I have never come across a maltster that actually kilns their crystal malts and that includes our Aussie maltsters.

If somebody can point me to a kilned crystal I will be happy to review.

Wes


----------



## technobabble66 (2/4/14)

@wesmith: aah, interesting. 
Does that basically mean the article is bollocks in its comparisons, then? If no one kilns & everyone roasts, then according to the article everything should be a caramelised Crystal. Or if there are differences, it has to do with specific heating regimes the maltsers don't publish, & hence who knows what the proportions of caramelised/Maillard constituents are?!?
So I'm back to square one trying to identify what is (predominantly) caramelised & what has Maillard reacted components!
Annoying. 

Ps: thanks Wes for mentioning that for the benefit of us brewers who have been in the scene only recently.


----------



## wessmith (3/4/14)

_So I'm back to square one trying to identify what is (predominantly) caramelised & what has Maillard reacted components!_

Simple answer for you - all malts have some degree of Maillard components, even high roasted malts. Have a look at the attached article which will help explain. If you want to dig deeper you will need to get into the malting industry theory and practise. There are many good books on the subject.

Wes 

View attachment Malting spezial malts .doc


----------



## 431neb (1/5/14)

Wanted to bump this as I found both articles very interesting ( the one posted by Rambo and the one from wessmith).

Wessmith, thanks.


----------

